# I don't normally dance through a pile of cash but I feel the holy ghost!



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

Don't know if I could dance a jig like that but I'd sure like to try!


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 29, 2012)

HAH... that's great... I think I could manage that kind of a jig because it's tax free too.


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

When you can get people to willingly give you their money in exchange for false hopes and empty promises, pile the money on the floor, and dance through it right in front of them while they cheer you on _THAT_ my friend is when you know you have a great racket going.


----------



## ambush80 (May 29, 2012)

Now, now.  You know they aren't REAL Christians, right?  Besides, those Zoot suits are 'spennnnnn-sive!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 29, 2012)

I don't see what's so AAA about this one.  I think it oughtta be moved to the Christianity forum.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Don't know if I could dance a jig like that but I'd sure like to try!





atlashunter said:


> When you can get people to willingly give you their money in exchange for false hopes and empty promises, pile the money on the floor, and dance through it right in front of them while they cheer you on _THAT_ my friend is when you know you have a great racket going.



 So true!!


----------



## centerpin fan (May 29, 2012)

He's got nothing on MC Hammer.


----------



## ambush80 (May 29, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> He's got nothing on MC Hammer.



Do you mean The Reverend MC Hammer?


----------



## centerpin fan (May 29, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Do you mean The Reverend MC Hammer?



Yep.  That's why I picked him and not Michael Jackson.


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

I'm so glad my mother didn't get me a pair of those ridiculous looking pants when I wanted them.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 29, 2012)

Yeah right. You would have felt like the man with them back then.


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> Yeah right. You would have felt like the man with them back then.



Oh yeah I would have. And I never would have lived it down!


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I'm so glad my mother didn't get me a pair of those ridiculous looking pants when I wanted them.


----------

